# Towing with subaru outback



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

I have not but I have towed my skiff with a Honda Element which is a 4 cylinder. I couldn't go over 70 Mph without jacking up the RPM's. I guess it depends on what skiff you are getting. I have a Native SUV 17 and it is 600 pounds for boat and motor. then throw in the trailer and I am thinking about 1000 pounds.


----------



## JET4 (Jul 14, 2014)

Maximum towing capacity 2,700 lbs.


----------



## Carlos80 (May 22, 2016)

Thanks guys. I was just curious if anyone did in here.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

I'd keep it under 2000 lbs, you'd rather not max it out as that will be additional wear and tear on your brakes, transmission, etc. Outbacks should excel at the ramp with AWD. I used to have a volvo wagon that was AWD and that thing kicked ass at all the sketchy ramps.


----------



## Edfish (Jan 4, 2013)

I've towed and currently tow with a 2003 subaru outback. I've towed a little boat (Towee, boat motor trailer almost certainly <1000lbs), and a panga 18 (guessing around 1800-2000 boat motor trailer). 
A couple quick notes:

-2700# max is if you have trailer brakes, and most of us don't for flats boats. If you check the manual, there should be notes about that (max without brakes is 1000 i *think*) as well as caveats for steep climbs. All the other threads you'll see on this site or car sites about "can I tow this with that" should include someone saying "yeah, you can get it moving, but can you stop it safely in an emergency". I think that's a wise thing to think about. 

-2018 outback will have more horsepower than my 2003, but I think it will have a continuous variable transmission too. Some folks feel that style transmission can get stressed if you're towing towards the max. Probably a difference if you have 2018 h6 or standard 4 cyl engine. 

-I think mine tows the little boat great, but I don't like towing the larger boat with it at all for a variety of reasons. So, this all depends on what you mean by flats boat. A light ankona/salt marsh/etc., I think you're fine. A redfisher 18 or other flats boat that loaded up with batteries, coolers, etc., might push 2000#s, well I wouldn't want to do it.

-All the other regular towing caveats apply--are you towing 5 flat miles from your house to the ramp at <45mph? Or are you wanting to do 75 on the interstate for a couple hours? Do you want to tow with your family and gear for vacation, or is it just you in the vehicle (weight is weight, though distribution matters too), etc. etc. 

-For what it's worth, I'll be selling my outback and getting something a bit better for towing, like a tundra or ridgeline. I've really liked the suby, but got bit by the bigger boat bug, and have to pay the price.

Hope that helps, even if it's just an opinion from the internet.


----------



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Edfish said:


> I've towed and currently tow with a 2003 subaru outback. I've towed a little boat (Towee, boat motor trailer almost certainly <1000lbs), and a panga 18 (guessing around 1800-2000 boat motor trailer).
> A couple quick notes:
> 
> -2700# max is if you have trailer brakes, and most of us don't for flats boats. If you check the manual, there should be notes about that (max without brakes is 1000 i *think*) as well as caveats for steep climbs. All the other threads you'll see on this site or car sites about "can I tow this with that" should include someone saying "yeah, you can get it moving, but can you stop it safely in an emergency". I think that's a wise thing to think about.
> ...


Good stuff. side note. I purchased a new Ridgeline for towing my skiff. I also looked at the Tundra but I thought it was overkill for towing my Ankona. The Ridgeline pulls it perfectly. I have traveled to TX, SC and south FL pulling my boat. I can cruise at 79 mph and the RPM's are around 2200-2800. What I really like about the Ridgeline is the trunk is super spacious. And better gas milage than the Tundra. Now, if I was towing a bigger boat, I would have definitely considered the Tundra.


----------



## Carlos80 (May 22, 2016)

Edfish said:


> I've towed and currently tow with a 2003 subaru outback. I've towed a little boat (Towee, boat motor trailer almost certainly <1000lbs), and a panga 18 (guessing around 1800-2000 boat motor trailer).
> A couple quick notes:
> 
> -2700# max is if you have trailer brakes, and most of us don't for flats boats. If you check the manual, there should be notes about that (max without brakes is 1000 i *think*) as well as caveats for steep climbs. All the other threads you'll see on this site or car sites about "can I tow this with that" should include someone saying "yeah, you can get it moving, but can you stop it safely in an emergency". I think that's a wise thing to think about.
> ...


Wow, thanks. Thats exactly what i was looking for. I was going to get something small for like 2 maybe 3 people. I would be traveling on 75 from fort lauderdale to the keys. What you mention will def be super helpful. Now at least i know that if i get a smaller flats boat i can tow it with my suby.


----------



## EasternGlow (Nov 6, 2015)

Carlos80 said:


> Wow, thanks. Thats exactly what i was looking for. I was going to get something small for like 2 maybe 3 people. I would be traveling on 75 from fort lauderdale to the keys. What you mention will def be super helpful. Now at least i know that if i get a smaller flats boat i can tow it with my suby.


Knowing that route well, definitely consider the fact you'll be doing a lot of braking.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

I can feel my 2,000 lb cargo trailer behind my 1/2 ton Suburban, both accelerating and stopping. No way I’d feel comfort towing that with a Subaru. It’s going to tear up your transmission and push you right through an intersection if it’s slick and raining. 

The problem you’re going to have is determining the weight of the total package you’re looking at, since most builders only tell you the unrigged hull weights. 

If you’re looking at skiffs in the 25-30 hp range, I think you’ll be fine, and some of them in the 40-70 hp class may be ok too. I wouldn’t consider towing anything bigger than that regularly unless it’s just to a neighborhood boat ramp.


----------



## Carlos80 (May 22, 2016)

Gatorgrizz27 said:


> I can feel my 2,000 lb cargo trailer behind my 1/2 ton Suburban, both accelerating and stopping. No way I’d feel comfort towing that with a Subaru. It’s going to tear up your transmission and push you right through an intersection if it’s slick and raining.
> 
> The problem you’re going to have is determining the weight of the total package you’re looking at, since most builders only tell you the unrigged hull weights.
> 
> If you’re looking at skiffs in the 25-30 hp range, I think you’ll be fine, and some of them in the 40-70 hp class may be ok too. I wouldn’t consider towing anything bigger than that regularly unless it’s just to a neighborhood boat ramp.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Edfish said:


> -2700# max is if you have trailer brakes, and most of us don't for flats boats. If you check the manual, there should be notes about that (max without brakes is 1000 i *think*)


1000 without trailer brakes is correct. I am a district manager for Subaru. I tow my Ankona Tavernier 17 which is a little under 1000 pounds BMT with either an Outback, Forester or Crostrek depending on what car I am assigned. No problem towing it even on the highway with any of the 4 cylinder boxer engines we offer. 80% of my towing is from my marina storage space to the ramp across the street from the storage. 10% is from my house 3 miles to the storage lot...and the other 10% is when I occasionally venture further from home waters.


----------



## Carlos80 (May 22, 2016)

This is why i wanted to ask and who tows with there suby. I never liked going with what the specs are because real world scenarios.


----------



## jbnc (Feb 28, 2017)

I towed my Ankona Copperhead with a 2013 Forester 4cyl for a couple months until I bought my Tacoma. We still have the Forester, I just needed a truck. Towing on the highway wasn't much fun and I felt like it was straining the drive-train quite a bit. I found that using the sport/manual option where I could shift gears myself helped and I could keep the rpm's low but the skiff still wanted to push the car anytime I had to stop.

It's doable especially if you keep the skiff on the lighter side but stopping will always be an issue. The newer suby transmissions might make a difference like Edfish said though.


----------



## 994 (Apr 14, 2008)

I tow an LT25 with an Impreza hatchback and it does just fine, however I’m within 10 flat miles of 3 boat ramps with a 45 mph speed limit. I plan on trading it in for an Outback or Crosstrek though for the extra clearance. AWD at the ramp is great, and I get 30 mpg. Love the space inside for road trips as well. Thought I’d miss a pick up truck but I’ll probably have a Subaru from here on out.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I agree, my big 140 hp zuke and a 1,000+ lb. boat behind my Expidition (F150) and I feel it and am carful braking
I only go 65 with my 13" tires on my Loadmaster trailer


----------



## Finn Maccumhail (Apr 9, 2010)

I seem to recall somebody on here towing a Whipray tiller or maybe 16’ Waterman tiller with an Outback. They were in the big “what are you towing with” thread.


----------



## ckrawlin (Oct 9, 2009)

I towed a small skiff 5000+ miles per year with a 2012 subaru outback. No problems. Total rig was 1000lbs. CVT is great, and aledgedly bulletproof. I usually tow at 65 mph, and get 20+ mpg. 

I also have a 2016 F150 5.0L 4X4, and still favor the outback for light towing. Shrimping in Carolinas, Lobster in Keys, Sallops in Big Bend.... Repeat.


----------



## jsnipes (May 1, 2011)

I've been towing with mine for years - old Maverick Mirage as well as my HB Whipray. It doe great IMO and wouldn't worry about it


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I've seen a dude at Cedar Key a few times towing a HPX-T with a mid 2000's Outback. It seems to do ok. He seems to have to problem getting up the ramp and I've seen him doing about 55mph with it on the main road. I wouldn't tow with my Outback simply because it's a 4 banger with a stick shift, but they're damn good little cars.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I've towed a Ranger Phantom and a HB 17.8 with my '10 2.5i CVT outback. When I had the Phantom, I really needed more power and wished I had the 3.6R. Now that I'm pulling the HB, my 4cyl is adequate and does a great job even at the ramp.

I had to replace the entire transmission at 175k miles, but Subaru covered the replacement 100% under a factory warranty extension provided to 2010 Outback owners. The warranty invoice I signed for their records said $7300 and I didn't pay a penny. They even put me in a loaner while they worked on my car and bought me a new battery because mine died while they had it. Great company, if you ask me. They take care of their customers.


----------



## Carey Parsons (Mar 27, 2018)

Edfish said:


> I've towed and currently tow with a 2003 subaru outback. I've towed a little boat (Towee, boat motor trailer almost certainly <1000lbs), and a panga 18 (guessing around 1800-2000 boat motor trailer).
> A couple quick notes:
> 
> -2700# max is if you have trailer brakes, and most of us don't for flats boats. If you check the manual, there should be notes about that (max without brakes is 1000 i *think*) as well as caveats for steep climbs. All the other threads you'll see on this site or car sites about "can I tow this with that" should include someone saying "yeah, you can get it moving, but can you stop it safely in an emergency". I think that's a wise thing to think about.
> ...


Edfish's advice is right on...my son used his Suby to pull his drift rig 16ft Aire Raft w frame and trailer...pulled fine but the drive up and down the hills to the river likely caused the front rotors to warp. He also had a transmission issue (solinoid) at 107K in the CVT which I can't say was related, but maybe. Ultimately he recently traded to a 4 runner due to now pulling a heavier Clackacraft


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

Carey Parsons said:


> Edfish's advice is right on...my son used his Suby to pull his drift rig 16ft Aire Raft w frame and trailer...pulled fine but the drive up and down the hills to the river likely caused the front rotors to warp. He also had a transmission issue (solinoid) at 107K in the CVT which I can't say was related, but maybe. Ultimately he recently traded to a 4 runner due to now pulling a heavier Clackacraft


The CVTs had a high enough failure rate without towing that they put a warranty extension to 100k miles on them.


----------



## commtrd (Aug 1, 2015)

tjtfishon said:


> 1000 without trailer brakes is correct. I am a district manager for Subaru. I tow my Ankona Tavernier 17 which is a little under 1000 pounds BMT with either an Outback, Forester or Crostrek depending on what car I am assigned. No problem towing it even on the highway with any of the 4 cylinder boxer engines we offer. 80% of my towing is from my marina storage space to the ramp across the street from the storage. 10% is from my house 3 miles to the storage lot...and the other 10% is when I occasionally venture further from home waters.


I have a HB Professional with F70 and I do not think a Subaru (great cars they are) would be safe to pull that boat with. I do plan on buying a Crosstrek to drive around in the city for much better fuel mileage than my truck, but when pulling any of my trailers well there is just not a substitute for a diesel powered truck. And it is more than just the towing: braking is more critical, and wheelbase for lateral stability and trailer control. So while it may be technically possible to pull a given trailer, it most likely is not a very good idea to do so. The small short wheelbase cars with light transmissions and brakes were built for personal transport and fuel mileage, not towing consistently and especially not towing anything heavy. A 2000# load would be considered heavy for a small car like a Honda, Toyota, or Subaru car.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

commtrd said:


> I have a HB Professional with F70 and I do not think a Subaru (great cars they are) would be safe to pull that boat with. I do plan on buying a Crosstrek to drive around in the city for much better fuel mileage than my truck, but when pulling any of my trailers well there is just not a substitute for a diesel powered truck. And it is more than just the towing: braking is more critical, and wheelbase for lateral stability and trailer control. So while it may be technically possible to pull a given trailer, it most likely is not a very good idea to do so. The small short wheelbase cars with light transmissions and brakes were built for personal transport and fuel mileage, not towing consistently and especially not towing anything heavy. A 2000# load would be considered heavy for a small car like a Honda, Toyota, or Subaru car.


As i and others have said, over 1000# and trailer brakes are required. 2000# is a heavy load for a compact or even midsize passenger vehicle but it can be done safely with proper equipment.


----------



## tjtfishon (Feb 9, 2016)

commtrd said:


> I do plan on buying a Crosstrekcar.


If you want a VIP plan PIN when you are ready to buy give me a shout.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

As others have mentioned...its not the towing that is the biggest concern, its the stopping.


----------



## MattGent (Nov 12, 2009)

Another datapoint. My girlfriend has a 2015 4cyl outback and a [email protected] teardrop trailer. Camper is about 2000lb loaded and has electric brakes. 

She has put about 15k miles towing it all over the country, including through mountains (NC, CO, UT). About 65 on the highway, 12mpg. 

Car now has 120k. Recently the trans overheat light has been coming on when leaving it on cruise control in the hills in summer. CVT will run the engine at 4000, probably right at the torque peak, in those conditions. It could use an external cooler. No light when slowing on uphills. 

It also recently exploded the transaxle leaving a shop that had just changed the diff fluid as routine maintenance. We think the shop messed up and they have covered it, but who knows. 

I hate trailer brakes on boats. My recommendation would be that it tows just fine, keep the rig under 1200lb or so and drive easy. Similar to the 4cyl manual accord I had for years towing small boats.


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Carlos80 said:


> Hello anyone, was just wondering if anyone in here tows there boat with a subaru outback. I'm interested in buying a flats boat. Was wondering if i would be able to tow it with my 2018 outback.


Just slap a MAGA sticker on the back
It will be fine


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

I like continuously variable transmissions personally. I think that like any new technology there were failures and some better than others when they first came out. But they're incredible for keeping the motor EXACTLY where they need to be. Once you understand how the technology works you can see it's really a more simple and efficient way to get the job done. Anyway, the tow ratings in the US are very conservative in my opinion. Not just on Subarus, in general. Overseas some Subarus are rated to tow a lot more than the identical vehicle in the US. Since we're towing skiffs here and braking is a consideration, consider this. Would you hesitate to fill a Subaru with 4 or 5 good sized people and drive it down the road? You're looking at a thousand extra pounds to stop right there. I'd use a Subaru to pull most light poling skiffs as long as I didn't have a big hilly stop and go drive to the water. I towed a Gheenoe Classic with a 4 cylinder Toyota car for years, even though it was technically not rated for towing at all. That was back when gas was more than 4 bucks a gallon. It was nice to get 25 MPG towing my skiff to the water. I trailered that rig everywhere from Georgia to the Keys.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I've seen these kinds of questions off and on for years since no one wants to buy a second vehicle - just to tow with... I'm a high end on the road fishing guide that's towing a skiff more than 20,000 miles a year (and have for a lot of years...) so I've had a variety of towing vehicles and towed everything from little dinks to my old SeaCraft (hull weight alone was 1400 lbs - and it was the Baby SeaCraft...). Iv'e also come home on the end of a wrecker on more than one occasion years ago when I didn't have the tow vehicle I should have had...

In short you want more towing capacity than needed to be in good shape. If you are lucky enough to be only a few miles from the ramp you use then you can go with a "minimum tow vehicle" but if you're going almost one hundred miles one way (nearly 200 miles round trip the way I do, day after day...) then you won't be happy with a minimum, barely adequate, tow vehicle.. Here are the signs that you're skating close to trouble.. you're towing at nearly the limit the manufacturer recommends..., you're noticing your tranny is overheating or you've just had a transmission or axle failure, the big one though has nothing to do with towing (or even being able to get your rig back up the ramp at the end of the day...) it's simply being able to stop in an emergency... You haven't seen excitement until you're clipping along at 65 mph and someone swerves into your lane -then does a panic stop right in front of you.... 

Getting stopped in good conditions can be tough enough when you're towing, but you don't even want to think about what happens when you're towing with a little tow vehicle in the rain (and there's a red light ahead of you and you know you're going to be sliding through the intersection helpless to do much about it at all..). Every day on the road with my old full sized Silverado I face these kinds of issues (and in the past I've had vehicles with trannies that went bad, and with one motor that needed to be completely re-built because I pushed it to its limits each day towing...and it died an early death as a result).

In short get more tow vehicle than you think you need - even if it's old and ugly --- you'll be more than money ahead in my opinion....


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

Safe braking would be my concern.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I've been towing in a Subaru Ascent for a year or so now. It tows just fine other than all the stupid electronic driver assist BS and the fact that the fuel mileage sucks when towing.


----------

